

City places wireless tracking chips in garbage cans to monitor recycling habits... - gscott
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/04/14/2216333.htm

======
foobar2k
This caused a stir in the UK 2 years ago too:
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/this-
britain/500000-whe...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/this-
britain/500000-wheelie-bins-have-a-spy-in-the-lid-413566.html)

